# Millers Falls chisel set



## PineSucks

In addition to 15 blades and a dado set, my '59 Delta Rockwell super 900 came with a set of Millers Falls chisels. Looks like they're still in the original box.

Are these chisels something special or are they just some mass produced stuff I can use as "beater" chisels for whatever?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My opinion, use them. Not as paint can openers, but as the fine quality bench chisels they are. Hit with a mallet, not hammer. If that's not intended, you can likely sell them and buy several of the beater sets you seek.

Oh, and a pic would be nice! If they're that beautiful red acrylic (there's a name for the stuff, I just can't think of it right now), it'll be a sight to see!


----------



## bandit571

Do they have red handles like this one?









With some white lettering?

I think they were called "Permaloid" ???


----------



## PineSucks

The handles are all made of wood. They look just like the set of blades we use in the shop for turning wood on a lathe, but much smaller. Each tool is maybe 4" long and they all have different blade profiles.

I'll snap pics tonight.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like carving chisels


----------



## Tennessee

They look anything like these? (This set listed on eBay is very rusty) They made lots of different sets from four to ten carving tools, all about 4-6 inches long, various profiles. Some of the more vintage ones had ash or maple handles with green paint on the butt end.

BTW bandit, the nice red handles ones can be had on eBay for about $18.


----------



## helluvawreck

They should be very nice chisels if they are in good shape.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PineSucks

> They look anything like these? (This set listed on eBay is very rusty) They made lots of different sets from four to ten carving tools, all about 4-6 inches long, various profiles. Some of the more vintage ones had ash or maple handles with green paint on the butt end.
> 
> BTW bandit, the nice red handles ones can be had on eBay for about $18.
> 
> - Tennessee


Yep, they look pretty close to what I have. No rust on them. They're a little worn, so I'll have to sharpen them at the shop.

How much was that set going for on fleabay?


----------



## Tennessee

Ironically, I could find multiple sets, but I didn't go down so far to find that one. I found that picture on "Images of Millers Falls Carving Tools" when I did a Google search. It said it was on eBay, but there are a LOT of different sets on eBay and I didn't look at all of them.

You can see pricing anywhere from $8.00 to $80.00, depending on the set, age, condition and other factors like people not knowing what they really have, and either jacking the price up, or maybe putting it too low.
Take a look! It is interesting.


----------



## PineSucks

I'll snap a pic when I get home. Pretty sure these are of the older vintage considering the saw I got was bought new in '59


----------



## PineSucks

Yep, green tips on maple handles. Blades are in very good shape, no rust or dings on the edges. There are letters A-F stamped onto each of the shanks where they meet the handles. Pretty cool.

Edit: no idea how/why these rotated upside down. Stupid "smart" phone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, carving chisels, very nice with original box. Thanks for the pics! What you gonna do with 'em? Not suitable as bench chisels…


----------



## PineSucks

Not really sure yet. Since these appear to be a "vintage" set, I won't be using them as general purpose shop smackers.

Guess I'll have to start carving or get them into the hands of someone who would appreciate them more than I would.


----------



## PineSucks

Just noticed that the "A" chisel is slightly shorter and does not actually have an "a" on it. Must have snapped at one point and been reattached to the handle?

If I were to sell them, I wouldn't even know what to ask. Ebay is all over the place from 12-70 bucks for similar sets. It seems most people scrub them before sale. I would think that the patina acquired over their long life would be more desirable than the shiny "new" looking stuff I saw last night.


----------

